# 87 cannot remove glove box



## dave_ss (Nov 5, 2008)

My 87 maxima A/C and cab blower have stopped working.
All fuses check good. Removed and reseated A/C relay, no help.
The Blower Motor and 'resistor module' needs to be checked. I am trying to remove the 'glove box' so I can see the 'resistor module' and blower motor.

There are two groups of screws to remove. Six hold the box to an inner frame. Two more are on the 'push button switch' which the lid pushes when closed. One of those two screws is frozen. Just cannot loosen it. Suggestions are welcome.

Even with that one screw still attached, the box is very loose and moves easily but cannot be removed.

One question:
Is there a wire harness and connector that attaches to the pushbutton switch and light? Can the 'glove box' be removed with that harness and connector connected? If so, I can disconect that connector when the box is out. Or, is that frozen screw attaching the box to another frame and preventing me from removing the box?

My 87 Service Manual is absolutely not helping me remove the glove box.

On this Forum there is a detailed procedure to remove the glove box but that box does not match my 87 box. They mention releasing metal clips which I cannot see near my box. They mention a 'PAWL' might be preventing removal. What does a PAWL look like?

Thanks for suggestions, Dave_ss


----------



## dave_ss (Nov 5, 2008)

The A/C and Glove Box situation has changed.
A/C will not heat or cool or blow any air in the cab.
Radiator fans both rotate, relays click, when fan switch is pressed. Fuses are all good.

Now, all screws holding Glove Box have been removed. The box freely moves in all directions but cannot be removed. Service manual says '..release metal clips or PAWL.' Cannot find either clip or PAWL.

Am ready to measure Resistor Module and test Blower Motor but must remove Glove Box first. Really need help.

Thanks, dave_ss


----------

